# Whiptail Pleco



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Picked up some whiptail plecos while visiting Montreal last weekend.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are one of my favorite plecos and yet I have never kept any D: Nice pics!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool looking.Do you know the L-number by chance?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Niice!! They must be really small since your keeping em with shrimps!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

bob123 said:


> Very cool looking.Do you know the L-number by chance?


I believe it's a L-10a.



brapbrapboom said:


> Niice!! They must be really small since your keeping em with shrimps!


Yes, they are about 3.5" in length and are temporarily housed in a 20 gallon planted tank with Red Rilli shrimps.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very handsome fish. I've seen a few in stores and always been quite taken with them. Hope they do well for you.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

A closeup picture. Finally stayed still enough for a couple of pics.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Otto taking a ride on the whiptail pleco!! I was too slow to capture a red rili that landed on the otto while the otto was still on the pleco. That would have been quite funny.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Another close up picture of my whiptail pleco


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

My whiptail is still kicking around and fighting with the red rili's for the zucchini.


----------

